# Extreme Birdhouses ,September 2014



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi everyone


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

*Ummmmm*

Wow!!


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

Outstanding.....where and how are you going to mount it?


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Do you get a lot of visitors?


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I get


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice work John, looks good!


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Awesome aviaries, but who gets to clean out all of them? Be safe.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I like their taste in cars! Good work!


----------



## Winterk80 (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow those are incredible John! How long so they take you to make?


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That is not a Birdhouse! That is my next house!! Lovely!! Can you build me a MANCAVE like that!!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks again everyone !


----------



## Veritas Innovations (Oct 12, 2014)

Those are bird mansions! Really cool. Did you ever consider using small angle brackets as snowbirds on the metal roof? Never the less, I have never came across something like these!Very Deatailed.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

You haven't lost your touch for the spectacular. Very nice work, once again. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

cranbrook2 said:


> Thanks again everyone ! This houses took about 4 - 5 days to build .



For you, OK. For me, about 4-5 YEARS.......:laughing:


Once again, you've outdone yourself!


----------



## cmm314 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have never seen anything quite like this...incredible! The details are great and I love the architectural design. Great work!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you everyone !


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

I am in awe.I like the idea of wood selection. Design is astonishing.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Buckbuster31 (Oct 28, 2014)

Amazing


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks again everyone !


----------

